# Hiking Suggestions?



## UTAH_HIKER (Jun 28, 2006)

As my name implies I'm from Utah, and I hike all the time.  I'm coming out to Lenox, MA for vacation in Sept and I'm gong to do some hiking.  I'd like to hit the Appalachian Trail and any other hikes that are worth hitting for my weeks stay.  We are experienced hikers and 15 mile round trip hikes are no problem, elevation gains won't be an issue either.  I'd appreciate if someone could help point me in the right direction to the "don't miss" hikes.

If anyone needs any info on Utah I'm happy to help.

Thanks

Here's two weeks ago up in the Uinta's


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 28, 2006)

UTAH_HIKER said:
			
		

> We are experienced hikers and 15 mile round trip hikes are no problem, elevation gains won't be an issue either.



Welcome to the board.  Just keep in mind that eastern trails often will charge straight up without switchbacks.  Two nice places that are relatively close, though in opposite directions from Lenox, are Mount Greylock and Bash Bish Falls.   Both are popular destinations, so if you are seeking solitude, go very very early(dawn).


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2006)

I would recommend the *Riga Plateau* area of Northwest CT/Southwest MA.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome 

The AT is not too far away from Lenox but outside of the two areas Yard Sale mentioned, (both are really good for Southern New England)  my thought is that the Catskills & Adironacks may actually be easier to drive to for additional views & peaks, the Catskills definitely.  Still I try & give you a short list of should do hikes as close as possible.

Catskills:

Blackhead Range in Catskills, Blackhead & Black Dome offer good views from ledges, the area's 3rd & 4th Highest peaks.

Indian Head & Twin Mountain both offer some great views, better than the trip above the drive is not too much longer, the drive up 23A is pretty impressive also in a few spots.

Adirondacks:

Giant of the Valley, from the highway, IMO the easiest trailhead to get to, this 4,627 foot peak is the 12th highest in NY & has great views, can be done with Rocky Peak Ridge (the col is pretty deep but you said elevation gain does not bother you)

Big Slide via the Three Brothers, many people think Gothics is the climb to do in the ADK's, I prefer doing a hike with lots of views of Gothics.  Even if you don't get to 4,240 Ft. Big Slide the views from the ledges over the Brothers (the 3rd one is wooded) are great.

VT - Camels Hump, easier to get to than Mt. Mansfield IMO, the peak offers views of the ADK's across Lake Champlain & on a clear day you make out many of the NH peaks.

NH - Monadnock, a smaller version of what the higher NE peaks look like, perhaps the most climbed mountain in the world,   if you go real early or late afternoon, you should not have too many people up top.

NH Lincoln & Lafayette loop of Franconia Ridge.  This 9 mile loop over two of NH 5,000 summits is a can't miss, probably the best in the East outside of Baxter State Park in ME.  While far, it can be reach via routes 90, 495 & 93 (90, 290, 495, 3  & 93 provide a little shorter ride) & the trailhead is right off the section of 93 known as the Franconia Notch Parkway


----------



## pizza (Jun 28, 2006)

Mt. Greylock!!







it is on the AT..

PS Ever done King's Peak?


----------



## pizza (Jun 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I would recommend the *Riga Plateau* area of Northwest CT/Southwest MA.



Site of the infamous green peg!






am I getting annoying with the highpointing stuff?
sorry.


----------



## UTAH_HIKER (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW!!!  This is a much better response than I expected.  I really appreciate all the good info.

pizza, I haven't done King's Peak yet and I beat myself up all the time for not having it under my belt yet.  I'll have it done soon enough.  Have you been up there?


----------



## pizza (Jun 28, 2006)

Never been to Utah.
When I think of the Kings Peak backpack (it takes most people 2-5 days depending on the route), I think "pastoral." From the pictures I've seen, the trip takes you through lush green valleys that are just beautiful.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2006)

UTAH_HIKER said:
			
		

> WOW!!!  This is a much better response than I expected.  I really appreciate all the good info.


You're welcome, UH. Please post a *TR* after your hike!


----------



## UTAH_HIKER (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll post a TR for sure.

Here's one of the drainages you can take to get up to King's Peak.


----------



## pizza (Jun 28, 2006)

UTAH_HIKER said:
			
		

> I'll post a TR for sure.
> 
> Here's one of the drainages you can take to get up to King's Peak.



yup.. those are the kind of pictures I've seen.


----------



## selski (Jun 28, 2006)

From western Mass. the Catskills are the closest.  You can be at some great hikes within an hour.  Check out this link for the Catskills highest.  http://www.catskill-3500-club.org/peaks.html For the toughest climbs in the Catskills check out the Devil's Path section.  It is named for the elevation gain and loss between each peak.  If you go to the Dacks or Catskills you will see plenty of mud.  I recently did the Blackhead range and Twin & Sugarloaf.  Both are great hikes.  The views from Twin are some of the best in the Catskills (make sure you hit both peaks).  These are 6-7 miles but all have adjacent peaks that can be easily added if you want more.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I would recommend the *Riga Plateau* area of Northwest CT/Southwest MA.



I did that from Bash Bish as a roundtrip.  A very full day, but well worth it.  The view from the cairn on Brace mountain is beautiful.  Brace is also is a launch site for paragliders.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 28, 2006)

pizza said:
			
		

> Mt. Greylock!!



Don't lie to me.  Did you drive up?  

So are you doing Mt. Washington and Mansfield this year?  Actually I think I remember somewhere saying that you wanted to ski Mansfield and claim the summit at the same time, right?


----------



## pizza (Jun 28, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Don't lie to me.  Did you drive up?
> 
> So are you doing Mt. Washington and Mansfield this year?  Actually I think I remember somewhere saying that you wanted to ski Mansfield and claim the summit at the same time, right?



yes, yes, yes, and yes.


for that first yes, it a similar situation to the mt. mitchell thing.. i was in the area and had a limited amount of time..


----------

